# ما نوع الحديد المستخدم في انابيب الضغط العالي (كأنابيب النفط)



## جديد القديم (9 يونيو 2014)

ما نوع الحديد المستخدم في انابيب الضغط العالي (كأنابيب النفط)


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (11 يونيو 2014)

كل انواع الحديد بلا استثناء سواء كان carbon steel low or high او stanliss steel والاساس انه اختيار نوع المعدن يعتمد بشكل مباشر علي stress في الضغط والحرارة مجتمعين بجانب نوع المنتج نفسة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 يوليو 2014)

*Material Selection*

see attached file


----------



## tifaonline (12 سبتمبر 2014)

SS A312-TP316/TP316L can be used or LTCS A333GR6 can be used also


----------



## سليمان1 (1 أكتوبر 2014)

please check API 5L


----------

